# Torri Spelling's New Nose



## Californian (Jul 5, 2004)

Tori said that she got plastic surgery on her nose due to being attacked by a parrot. Ahem... anyway... here's the new nose!

"[Tori] Had small plastic surgery on her nose in 11/1994, after a parrot bit her."

_I'd be willing to bet that she's had more done since 1994.. but I think her new nose looks more flattering.




_

*Before:*










*After:*

http://us.news2.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/eo/20040705/capt.caf21a9b91e1228a163b6fad40a0271e





*Did you know that Marilyn Monroe, Burt Reynolds, and Meg Ryan all had plastic surgery? Check out this** link**. 

 *


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jul 5, 2004)

Did this parrot also bite her chin, cheeks and tits? Riiiiight.

Originally Posted by *Californian* Tori said that she got plastic surgery on her nose due to being attacked by a parrot. Ahem... anyway... here's the new nose!"[Tori] Had small plastic surgery on her nose in 11/1994, after a parrot bit her."

_I'd be willing to bet that she's had more done since 1994.. but I think her new nose looks more flattering.



_

*Before:*










*After:*

http://us.news2.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/eo/20040705/capt.caf21a9b91e1228a163b6fad40a0271e





*Did you know that Marilyn Monroe, Burt Reynolds, and Meg Ryan all had plastic surgery? Check out this** link**. 

 *


----------



## Californian (Jul 5, 2004)

Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* Did this parrot also bite her chin, cheeks and tits? Riiiiight. *lmao! Obviously it was a rabid parrot with a rare form of "jungle disease."*


----------



## allisong (Jul 5, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Californian* Tori said that she got plastic surgery on her nose due to being attacked by a parrot. Ahem... anyway... here's the new nose!"[Tori] Had small plastic surgery on her nose in 11/1994, after a parrot bit her."

_I'd be willing to bet that she's had more done since 1994.. but I think her new nose looks more flattering.



_

*Before:*










*After:*

http://us.news2.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/eo/20040705/capt.caf21a9b91e1228a163b6fad40a0271e





*Did you know that Marilyn Monroe, Burt Reynolds, and Meg Ryan all had plastic surgery? Check out this** link**. 

 *

Didn't even notice..Attacked by a parrot..Bhahaha!Anyway.


----------



## Geek (Jul 5, 2004)

I heard she's like a 3 pack a day smoker too....





Originally Posted by *allisong* 

Didn't even notice..Attacked by a parrot..Bhahaha!Anyway.


----------



## allisong (Jul 5, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* I heard she's like a 3 pack a day smoker too.... Sounds tastey**gag**


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jul 6, 2004)

Wow, that's pretty heavy. I wonder what her lips are going to look like in a few years?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* I heard she's like a 3 pack a day smoker too....


----------



## Californian (Jul 6, 2004)

Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* Wow, that's pretty heavy. I wonder what her lips are going to look like in a few years? ... only the parrot knows, Kitty.


----------



## allisong (Jul 6, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Californian* ... only the parrot knows, Kitty. **sqwak**Polly wanna cracker??Hell no..Gimme some nose baby


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jul 15, 2004)

*I think the size of her jaw makes her look...well...in the words of Austin Powers:*

*"It's a MAN, BABY! YEAH!"*


----------



## Californian (Jul 15, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Irishgirl* Ummm..I don't see the improvement actually. Do they have a procedure to shrink the size of your eyeballs? It's not like Aaron Spelling is a sex symbol here..LOL! Hey! If Sammy Davis, Jr. could get a glass eyeball; she could with her money.. *OMG LOL whether I am suposed to or not. HAHAhaha. cough.**Ty for the laugh.*

*

** bad Cali, bad!!!*

*P.S. I found a wedding gift for Torri that is within my budget. I found this at the Oriental Trading Company for $1.29



*

*



*


----------

